# Pull Behind Sewer Jetter



## Plumberman

My company is looking for a pull behind jetter at a descent price. Any brands that yall know of that are better than others? Any recommendations?


----------



## Song Dog

When I decide to get one it will be a Spartan Soldier or up the power and $ for a Warrior.
I also looked at Mongoose jetters. 
US Jetting is pretty good too, from what I have heard but alot more $ for one of them. They use a kinda unheard of diesel engine and figured it to be hard to get someone to work on it.
Spartan uses a Kubota Diesel (Warrior,Sidewinder and 7??), I can get one worked on around here anywhere. The Soldier jetter is gas.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman

I imagine they will go with a used one.... Even though we could pay for it in no time. I have had a few grease stoppages at restaurants here lately and it would come in handy. The company we use is way out of town and its a least an 8 hour bill for his drive time to and from. A lot of customers have been asking us about it too. I hope they decide to buy one.


----------



## Song Dog

You can try a new site by US Jetters called www.usedjetter.com
I think that is what it is.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumberman

Sweet thanks bro...


----------



## Redwood

We run a US Jetter like this one...
Pretty sweet unit!
We have the wireless foot pedal and anti freeze set up on it.


----------



## younger-plumber

ive only used two differerent brands of tow-jetters....a clydsdale and spartan. the spartan machine was substantially better. very reliable.


----------



## gear junkie

I would recomend a cart jetter. The General J-3080. It cost around 6k. It puts out 8gpm at 3000 psi when coupled with a warthog nozzle will be more than powerful enough for roots. I've seen many small enclosed trailers with ramps around here for less than 1k. Most decent trailer jetters start off at 10k. 

If you're not concerned about money I would get one from us jetting. Try to wait to feb and buy one at the pumper show and you can save lots of money.


----------



## Plumberman

gear junkie said:


> I would recomend a cart jetter. The General J-3080. It cost around 6k. It puts out 8gpm at 3000 psi when coupled with a warthog nozzle will be more than powerful enough for roots. I've seen many small enclosed trailers with ramps around here for less than 1k. Most decent jetters start off at 10k.
> 
> If you're not concerned about money I would get one from us jetting. Try to wait to feb and buy one at the pumper show and you can save lots of money.


Think the cart jetter can handle grease in a 4" line?


----------



## gear junkie

It can definently handle that. I've done a lot of research on it and this is the one for me. If 4" is going to be the biggest pipe you'll ever clean, Ridgid's KJ-3000 combined with a root ranger would be good. Lighter and less expensive. At the roundup, they were cutting 3/8 dowels rods with the root ranger. The only reason why I want the general is so I can use the warthog nozzle. Also check out water cannon.


----------



## Plumberman

Thats what we have in mind. Not too pricey but something we can use to do the 4". Around here thats about as big as we get. Sometimes you run into a 6" grease waste line but thats rare. I have seen a few in magazines, Im gonna let the boss know Monday morning. Thanks bro


----------



## jrsaltz

Here is what i use. It is an O'Brien 7030 with wireless intellacontrolls. 

It has a Giant triplex plunger pump. Giant pumps are used on all Spartan jetters as well. It produces 30 gpm @ 3000 psi, 500ft. 3/4" hose, 3/4" Warthog nozzle, 300ft. 3/8" hose for laterals w/3/8" Warthog.

Powered by a Cummins turbo diesel w/ 65 HP.

I love the thing! May be a bit pricey for what you are looking to do. 

Skid mount jetters are a great option if you have a small trailer to put it in.


----------



## uaplumber

I see that machine and I don't know if I should be excited or scared.....


----------



## That One Guy

Redwood said:


> We run a US Jetter like this one...
> Pretty sweet unit!
> We have the wireless foot pedal and anti freeze set up on it.


 
We have this exact jetter. My only complants are the 300 gal water tank and the remote broke in 1 month but its fixed now. I havent used the foot peddle yet, it's still untouched.

We also have a very old prototype US Jet that is almost on it's last leg. The pump has been rebuilt once and it looks like hell. We also have a Harbon, 500 gal water tank, double axle that's been good for years. The pump was rebuilt once on that too after one of the guys didnt winterize it properly, froze it solid then tried to start it.

They are indoors now but when we take it out and it's 20 degrees we let it run on return to tank so it doesnt freeze.


----------



## PAJETTER

I have been jetting almost exclusively for a few diffrent co's now for years and US jetting when they had the trailer and skid/truck mounted units with the Hatz deisels were great. the new ones with the "lambordini" deisels are problematic at best --our old unit 2003 USJ truck mtd (FORD F550 super duty-enclosed) is more reliable than our 2008 unit USJ has been out NUMEROUS times to work on the jet pack engine. Conversely the 03 super duty ford is a POS and the 08 Iszusu is eminently reliable.
We tried a Spartan once --total crap bad design, overstated specs, VERY light duty trailer. Almost started several fires and burned/melted asphalt driveways due to horrible exhaust system design --exhausts straight down ,,,under full throttle this was a major problem. It was sold at a very good price to another co when it was six months old.
This is unlike Spartans cable machines which are top notch. 
In northen regions the trailer units -even with anti-freeze are not so hot you either have to mess with anti freeze or keep it re-circulating all the time --either way it can still freeze. If you take too long getting set up after pumping out the anti freeze, someone forgets or dosent do the propper procedure after jetting--frozen unit.once that happens hope you got a heated garage to park it overnight. Down south or late spring through early fall they are the way to go -more flexible and not dependant on an single truck for transport. During the winter up here the boxtruck/thermo body/heated is the only wayto go. Have a tech spill a bunch of anti freezeon a street, in a customers driveway then the burough finds out or the customers dog drinks it--can you say EPA? lawsuit perhaps? Even if you run RV antifreeze its still one more expense,repetitive I might add as the antifreeze seem to disappear rapidly as you purge and refill the jett system -some- is jetted down the sewer and the mix gets weaker and weaker as each cycle occurs.


the USJ units like the trailer shown above are good for a easy 20 GPM and the power units are long runners the pumps are rebuildble and can be run dry without harm. And are designed to be towed full of water. the spartans are NOT. the Spartan we had CLAIMED 20 GPM but our tests showed it was more like 15. I think they need to do some more real world testing and design refinements. The USJ will carry more hose and has more room in the side boxes. *USJ jett heads should however be gold plated for the price. The new ones have porcelean inserts instead of the machined stainless steel so DONT DROP THEM ON CONCRETE OR ASPHALT!! ask me how I know! 


* I recently priced out A USJ "super spin" root rat off the service truck at $959.00 !!!! Just a bit expensive.

BTW USJ's on site service is excellent they come out usually within a day or two of our call and fix most problems within an hour or so.
thier hoses are way too expensive though--we use an local industrial hose supplier who provides the same jetting hose 5/8 and 3/8's in whatever length we ask for and terminates it for us in thier shop right then and there --they keep bulk hose in stock now for us. In the even that we distroy or damage a hose we are back in business that same day.


----------



## Redwood

PAJETTER said:


> * I recently priced out A USJ "super spin" root rat off the service truck at $959.00 !!!! Just a bit expensive.


I'll tell ya the rat gets it done though...


----------

